# hey from maryland



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome...nice bow selection, yep sept 15 is around the corner. where in md are ya


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice to see another Md. guy. Welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## remington1538 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks and im from glen burnie hunt on the eastern shore and liberty resevoir. how bout you?


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Great bow!
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* remington1538. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, Dude!*

I bowhunted in Maryland for about ten years in the 80s and remember waiting for Sept 15 too. Here in Ohio it's the first Saturday in Oct.

Happy Hunting!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome,born and raised just north of Balt. myself.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

